# can't modprobe ppp_mppe

## jwiles

I get the following when I try to modprobe ppp_mppe:

```
[~] root $ modprobe ppp_mppe

FATAL: Error inserting ppp_mppe (/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/net/ppp_mppe.ko): No such device

[~] root $ ls /lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/net/

bsd_comp.ko  ppp_async.ko  ppp_deflate.ko  ppp_generic.ko  ppp_mppe.ko  ppp_synctty.ko  pppoe.ko  pppox.ko  slhc.ko  wireless

```

Any idea what I am missing?

----------

## mudrii

did you compile the kernel with PPPOE support as module ?

----------

## warrawarra

Try this first to see if it works.

modprobe ppp_mppe force=1

lsmod 

to list loaded modules ( or modprobe ppp_mppe.ko force=1  and then next    lsmod )

Also "insmod ppp_mppe.ko force=1"  you might have to with or without the .ko try it as on wants it one way the other the otherway you get the idea.

Not sure but "rc-update add net.wlan0 default" where the net.wlan0 is replaced with apropriate text for your device is also a option but not sure about this try to google for it.

A crude way is to " nano -w /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 " and then just add the "ppp_mppe" to the file this will load the module during start up , then you do not have to modprobe or insmod it at all. 

Just reboot and it works.

----------

## jwiles

Thanks for your help.  Here's what I've got:

```
[~] root $ modprobe ppp_mppe force=1

FATAL: Error inserting ppp_mppe (/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/net/ppp_mppe.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

[~] root $ lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

ppp_generic            21396  0 

slhc                    9344  1 ppp_generic

fglrx                 652796  11 

pcmcia                 32152  2 

snd_seq                45520  0 

snd_pcm_oss            28352  0 

snd_mixer_oss          17408  1 snd_pcm_oss

snd_intel8x0           31040  0 

snd_intel8x0m          17820  0 

snd_ac97_codec         87716  2 snd_intel8x0,snd_intel8x0m

ac97_bus                6144  1 snd_ac97_codec

snd_pcm                67084  4 snd_pcm_oss,snd_intel8x0,snd_intel8x0m,snd_ac97_codec

snd_timer              21256  2 snd_seq,snd_pcm

snd                    43108  8 snd_seq,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_intel8x0,snd_intel8x0m,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm,snd_timer

snd_page_alloc         11272  3 snd_intel8x0,snd_intel8x0m,snd_pcm

yenta_socket           26268  2 

rsrc_nonstatic         13188  1 yenta_socket

pcmcia_core            35644  3 pcmcia,yenta_socket,rsrc_nonstatic

ipw2200               167184  0 

ieee80211              31176  1 ipw2200

ieee80211_crypt         8576  1 ieee80211

[~] root $ dmesg | tail

[fglrx] max single GART = 114032640

[fglrx] total      LFB  = 66977792

[fglrx] free       LFB  = 47034368

[fglrx] max single LFB  = 47034368

[fglrx] total      Inv  = 0

[fglrx] free       Inv  = 0

[fglrx] max single Inv  = 0

[fglrx] total      TIM  = 0

PPP generic driver version 2.4.2

ppp_mppe: Unknown parameter `force'

```

----------

## jwiles

Also:

```
[~] root $ cd /usr/src/linux

[linux] root $ cat .config | grep PPP

CONFIG_PPP=m

# CONFIG_PPP_MULTILINK is not set

# CONFIG_PPP_FILTER is not set

CONFIG_PPP_ASYNC=m

CONFIG_PPP_SYNC_TTY=m

CONFIG_PPP_DEFLATE=m

CONFIG_PPP_BSDCOMP=m

CONFIG_PPP_MPPE=m

CONFIG_PPPOE=m

```

----------

## warrawarra

Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter

This looks like a defective module or busted one.

Might work with a newer copy of this or older or alternatively try one of the other ppp out there.

Could be lucky and find it in the live cd /dvd if you have one

I tried to find a copy and attach it for you but I looked in my system and the oldest I have is kernel 2.6.21-rc2 mm-sources and it is not there. SRY

The name might have changed as well or be part of a new combined generic type module as this seem to be the current thinking in the kernel 2.6.22+ mm-sources

http://mppe-mppc.alphacron.de/

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&client=firefox-a&rls=org.mozilla%3Aen-GB%3Aofficial&hs=twh&q=ppp_mppe+2.6.20&btnG=Search

Out of ideas here.

Hope this help

----------

## kurtg

I'm joining the thread because I have the exact same problem.  I've been using ppp_mppe for some time, but I just noticed that it's failing to load during the boot.   As I remember, this was very easy to enable in the kernel config, make, install, and modprobe with no issues.  

I'm thinking that it's a kernel config issue, but I'm not sure what. 

here are my config for PPP 

 *Quote:*   

> CONFIG_PPP=y
> 
> # CONFIG_PPP_MULTILINK is not set
> 
> CONFIG_PPP_FILTER=y
> ...

 

----------

## kurtg

Are you having any issues with sha1 loading during boot?   Check the dmesg log.

----------

## kurtg

Okay, refer to this: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Set_up_a_vpn_client_with_mppe_encryption

And, get your settings right.   I had sha1 built into the kernel.  I changed it to a module and did: 

 *Quote:*   

> modprobe sha1 
> 
> modprobe ppp_mppe
> 
> 

 

And, it loaded.   I'm amazed that my Verizon wireless was working without mppe, but I'm sure it will be much faster now.

----------

